# CD player Locked



## PARANOiA (Jun 5, 2005)

i bought a Nissan Pulsar '98 and the CD player skipped when the road was bumpy. so i tried to put in a new cd player but it didnt fit. then when i tried to put the old cd player back in it prompts me for a code. since it is a second hand car, i do not know the code. what do i do?


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

Get a metra mounting kit for your aftermarket cd player. Should make it bolt up right.


----------



## PARANOiA (Jun 5, 2005)

all fixed. went to the nissan dealer and they gave my my code.


----------



## CALIGULA (Jun 12, 2005)

MY CD player has a hard time playing burned cd's.


----------

